# Halo 3 Open NAT Type Help [moved from Gaming]



## bladealpha92 (Mar 30, 2008)

Whenever I play Halo 3 matchmaking it gives me a notice that says "Your NAT type is not open which may cause Matchmaking to be slower." Whenever I try to get matches it takes a long time and restarts searches frequently. Also I can't join some of my friends' games. My lag is extremely bad also. Just so you know when these things happen it is when I am using my HP tx1220us Laptop with Windows Vista Home Premium over Internet Connection Sharing. I read somewhere that the lag is not because of my NAT type but the fact that I am using DSL. When I checked my NAT type on my 360 it says I am moderate. Here's where I am stumped: when I play in the room with the router, 360 plugged directly into it, I get absolutely no NAT type problems or lag and I get open NAT type. If someone could help me out here I would like to change my NAT type to open and fix my lag. Any advice is greatly appreciated! My router is Linksys. Thanks in advance!:grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, did you check on the XBOX site to see if your router is XBOX compatible? Knowing the make/model of the router would be a big help here, since that's the NAT they're talking about.


----------



## bladealpha92 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey sorry about the late reply, I checked XBOX.com and my router is not on the list but neither is my other router that works. Here's the router that DOESN'T work: Linksys WRT54GX


----------



## bladealpha92 (Mar 30, 2008)

Also I don't think it is the router because it works fine when plugged directly into the router. It only doesn't work when over ICS


----------



## mixtap3 (May 10, 2008)

Try here

http://www.bungie.net/Forums/posts.aspx?postID=12858741


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, ICS is the issue. Try bridging the two NIC's in the PC instead of using ICS.


----------



## bladealpha92 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the Bungie Forum, and yes ICS is definitely the issue. When I try to do a network bridge, it says everything is all good and done, but there is no internet coming into my laptop or coming out. So any help would definitely be appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see this for the laptop with the bridging enabled.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

